# Hennepin



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Derby callbacks to the 4th
4,5,6,7,9,10,11

Open is a inline triple, all thrown to the right into the wind. Flyer last bird down 80 yds. out. Other 2 are retired. Getting alot of answers. Dogs are doing all kinds of things.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

41 back in the Open. Sorry no numbers (except 49 is back). Land blind was 400 yd through flyer and long retired falls with a stiff crosswind. Scrapped after 20 plus dogs. Will start fresh in am.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Congratulations to Wayne Curtis and Foxhollow on winning the Derby with Keeno's Gizmo.
Thanks 
Bruce & Betty


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Tom Watson said:


> 41 back in the Open. Sorry no numbers (except 49 is back). Land blind was 400 yd through flyer and long retired falls with a stiff crosswind. Scrapped after 20 plus dogs. Will start fresh in am.[/QUOTE
> 
> Any reason why they scrapped it?


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Callbacks for the open land Blind
1,3,6,9,11,12,14,17,18,19,21,22,23,25,28,31,32,33,34,35,36,39,
41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,54,55,60,63,64,67,68,69,70,72
Open had a great land blind set up down thru all 3 old marks, with a cross wind blowing into the marks. Alot of places to loose the dog if you didn't keep them on line. A judges dream come true. I think as the sun was going down, the handlers were getting harder for the dogs to see on the last half of the blind. Something like 6 in a row picked up at the end.If they stopped running the dogs and finished in the morning, it wouldn't have been fair to the dogs that had the crosswind and the poor lighting.If they finished the blind, they would have had a train wreck.
Hence, 2 days left to finish the trial, try again today. It was a good call on their part.


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Congratulations to Gizmo, Wayne Curtis, and Bruce and Betty Hall on the Derby win! Very demanding fourth series water double that Gizmo just nailed. This derby was run as I think derbies should be run. 4 series, 8 marks--no tricks like dry guns in the field, decoy holding blinds in the field. Marks were separated where the dogs actually had to turn their heads to see the two marks. If clubs would get judges that would do this, I think we would get more people willing to run the derbies. Ran the dogs pretty much in order and the pros in the Open had alternative transportation to get to the derby in time. Now if we could only do the DOW start and a rotation in the derby, we would have a perfect stake.

Jack


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Pinetree said:


> Congratulations to Wayne Curtis and Foxhollow on winning the Derby with Keeno's Gizmo.
> Thanks
> Bruce & Betty


What Bruce said! And congratulations to the owners, too!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

junbe said:


> Congratulations to Gizmo, Wayne Curtis, and Bruce and Betty Hall on the Derby win!


Yes, congrats.... but Jack... I heard your young one got some color as well.... a 3rd I believe..... so congrats to you, as well!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Yes, congrats.... but Jack... I heard your young one got some color as well.... a 3rd I believe..... so congrats to you, as well!


Really? WAY TO GO RUSH!!!!! Good boy!


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

Congratulations Wayne, It was nice to meet you and place Pete's pup into your arms. How's Buster doing?


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

Complete Derby results:
1st # 9 Keeno's Gizmo Owner Bruce Hall, handled by Wayne Curtis
2nd #10 Bur Oak's Where's Mattie Owners Gary Kavan & Heidi Henningson handled by Gary Kavan 
3rd #5 Truckee's Right On Owned and handled by John Unbehaun
4th #11 Top Gun's Goose Bobrucz Owner Brad Bellmore, handled by Tyler Bellmore
Reserve JAM # 7 Cosmos Contessa Owned and handled by David Overstake
JAM #4 Jacks' Little Black Olive of Lucy Hill JH Owned by Craig & Suzanne Schnizel, handled by Craig Schnizel

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, Congratulations to all...


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

O/H Qualifying results

1st. #17 Taylor/Jeff Schwab
2nd. # 4 Bella/Jeff Amendola
3rd. # 7 Dottie/Jim Watts
4th. #15 Lucky/ Roger Weller
RJ #8 Demo/ Charlie Hays
Jam #5 Misty/ David Carpeter

The AM had 40 dogs back to the land blind and I don't know if they finished it.

The Open finished waterblind and will do marks in the morning.

Link to pictures from the AM first series
http://toddcaswellimages.com/Other/BRC-Spring-Trial-2010-OH/12196561_wrBDE#868221732_JWb3i

Here are a few pictures from the AM 1st. series.


----------



## BWCA Labs Margo Penke (Jan 20, 2010)

Beautiful Pictures!


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Open Callbacks to watermarks this morning.
3,11,18,19,23,25,31,39,43,44,45,48,49,70
AM finished Land blind last nite. I heard there
is 24 back, Sorry I don't have the numbers.


----------



## bossdawg (Sep 15, 2007)

Complete Owner/Handler Qualifying Result:
1st #17 Jory's Clean Line N Custom Fit Owned and handled by Jeff Schwab
2nd #4 High Marks Amaizing Beauty owned and handled by Jeff Amendola 
3rd #7 Annie's Realdeal Dotter owned Jim and Mary Watts and handled by Jim
4th #15 Crow Rivers Lucky To The Max owned and handled by Roger Weller
Res JAM #8 Gunstock's Prototype owned by Charlie and Yvonne Hays and hanlded by Charlie
JAM #5 Misty Moos River Concerto owned and handled by David Carpenter
JAM #27 Bur Oak's Where's Matti owned by Gary Kavan and Heidi Henningson, handled by Gary

Congratulations to all! I heard that this was a very challenging Qualifying! Lots of fun to watch!


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Correction to Bossdawg post:
2nd place was #4 Bella handled by Jeff Amendola

Thanks to all the workers and judges Robbie Knutson and Pete Hays for a fun day. 
Jeff


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Any results on the open?


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Open Results, Unofficial 

1st Pete, Owner, Bob (I'm a nervous wreck) Zylla handled by Steve Yozamp Luv ya Bob!!!!
2nd Dancer, Owner/Handler, Charlie Hays
3rd a Dave Rorem Dog. SORRY not sure which one. Dave had 6-7 dogs back for the 4th 
4th Edge, Owner Brad Bellmore/Rick Anderson Handler Steve Yozamp

Not sure about Jams

CONGRATS to all BUT a SPECIAL congratulations goes out to Bob Zylla and his wonderful animal PETE


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Pete, Bob and Steve!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

I believe Paul Panichi won the AM with Ladd. HUGE congrats to Paul and Jenn to get a win with the old boy.
GREAT JOB Paul!!!


----------



## ricka (Oct 8, 2007)

I would like to send a Big Congrats out to Bobby Zylla, Steve Yozamp and Pete on the Open WIN!!! You deserve it Bob!

Also Jenn and Paul for the AM win with Ladd. He ran a great trial! 

Good luck at the National.


----------



## CDK (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats Bob, Steve and Pete.


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Complete Am. results:
1st FC-AFC Lucy's Lucky Ladd (Paul Panichi)
2nd Big Rivers Dakota IV (Ed Gibson)
3rd AFC Flatlands Fannie Brice (Lorraine Sarek)
4th Bowmans Dreamin of Retirevin (Tom Fait)
R.J. Stellars Full Throttle MH (Bernie Carey)

Very demanding Am., 63 dogs entered.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats to Paul & Jennifer on Ladd's win in the Amateur......Which also qualified him for the Nat'l Amateur!!! WOOHOO!!!!
Brenda & Ken


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Bob Zylla, Steve Yozamp and Seaside's Pelican Pete on the Open Win. You knew that puppy was special from the beginning. What a great team. We couldn't be happier for you. Also congrats to Brad Bellmore, Steve Yozamp and Machthree's Edge on the Open 4th. Edge's 15 month old pup Annie also won the derby at Blue Ridge this weekend.


----------



## zeus3925 (Mar 27, 2008)

Congrats to Bob, Steve and of course--Pete for the first in the open. Also to Brad, Steve, and Edge for the fourth. 

A "Good Going" goes out to Tom Fait and Reba --fourth in the AM! I hope you gave that dog a steak, Tom.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations on Dr. Ed and Coda for your Am 2nd! 
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Big River (May 9, 2010)

Randy Spangler said:


> Callbacks for the open land Blind
> 1,3,6,9,11,12,14,17,18,19,21,22,23,25,28,31,32,33,34,35,36,39,
> 41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48,49,54,55,60,63,64,67,68,69,70,72
> Open had a great land blind set up down thru all 3 old marks, with a cross wind blowing into the marks. Alot of places to loose the dog if you didn't keep them on line. A judges dream come true. I think as the sun was going down, the handlers were getting harder for the dogs to see on the last half of the blind. Something like 6 in a row picked up at the end.If they stopped running the dogs and finished in the morning, it wouldn't have been fair to the dogs that had the crosswind and the poor lighting.If they finished the blind, they would have had a train wreck.
> Hence, 2 days left to finish the trial, try again today. It was a good call on their part.


I'd like to present a different point of view on the scrapped land blind in the open at Hennepin. I would first like to point out that I agree with Randy that this was a great land blind and one that many judges only dream about. However, I believe the judges made a poor and unfair decision to scrap it especially since they had 7 completions with 3 good ones in the first 20 dogs with 20 more dogs to run. In fact, I observed one dog complete it with one or two whistles and right on line. The blind was run from the NW to the SE no visability problems due to the sun. The judges were at dinner by 7:00pm. so I know darkness was not an issue. Most judges understand in an open especially, the blinds usually gets better in the second half for various reasons. One, the pro's tend to figure out where to be and second there tends to be some tracking.

With all due respect to these judges, how fair was this to the dogs that completed the first blind? It was my understanding that two of the very good jobs on the first blind did not make it through the new land blind. Another consideration by the judges should have been to the club. As judges we all have a responsibility to not only consider the stake in which we are judging but to be considerate to the other stakes that need the ground you are using. This open could have been completed by Saturday had they pressed on. This would have allowed the Amateur access to the water they needed. 

Again, my main concern was for the 7 dogs out of 20 who completed a very good land blind only to have it scrapped. And, I continue this thread purely for some good constructive thoughs. I have great respect for both of these judges. What are your thoughts?

Respectfully,

Jim Rickoff


----------

